# Martins-Cup



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2003)

Moin,

heute... ach neee, gestern war ich bei José Martins und sah ein Plakat mit der Ankündigung für den diesjährigen Exori-Martins-Cup am 5ten April.
Treffen ist 13.30 im Dänschendorfer Hof, geangelt wird von 17-22.30 Uhr. Teilnahmegebühr für Einzelangler ist 22,-, für Teams 25,- pro Person, Anmeldeschluss ist der 17te März.

Nachdem meine erste Teilnahme an einem organisierten Gemeinschaftsangeln beim letztjährigen Fehmarn-Cup leider ins Wasser fiel, will ich bei dieser Veranstaltung auf alle Fälle dabei sein.

Wer ist noch mit an Board?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. Januar 2003)

**g**

Moin Michi,
na wer wohl 

6 bis 9 Sportfreunde vom FFT  :m  #h


----------



## Lachsjaeger (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo MichaelB, #h  
leider kann ich nicht :c , werde zu der Zeit vor Bornholm hoffentlich erfolgreich auf Lachs schleppen :l .


----------



## Kev (30. Januar 2003)

Moin moin!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein! Auch wenn ich mich letztes mal in Presen rumgeärgert habe... (trotz 3 Butt)!


----------



## Laksos (30. Januar 2003)

Oh, Lachsjäger,
dann machst du wohl bei dem Trollingwettbewerb auf Bornholm mit, gelle?  :m


----------



## Lachsjaeger (30. Januar 2003)

@Laksos #h   

ich bin nur vom 4. bis zum 12 April auf Bornholm. :z  :z  Der Trollingwettbewerb findet leider erst eine Woche später statt. :c  :c


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Januar 2003)

Lust schon ma sehen vielleicht kann ich ja 2 meiner Kollegen überreden damit man eine Mannschaft hat.

Oder hat wer hier lust eine Mannschaft zu Bilden aber bitte nur Angler :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 









Schmeissmichwechundlachmichkaputt :m


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ich wäre auch an einer Mannschaft interessiert  :m  
Andreas und FFT, wie steht´s?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. Februar 2003)

@ MichaelB

Bist Du Angler :q  :q  :q  :q 

Warum nicht mal was anderes als AB-Team zu Starten hat doch was.

Also ich habe da sehr viel interesse dran, vorallem wenn die schnelle Zunge mit in der Mannschaft ist  :q  :q  :q 

Also los nun mal schnelle antworten und dann melden als AB-Team, ist besonders Gute Werbung für&acute;s AB


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (3. Februar 2003)

**g**

Ja wäre nicht schlecht mit euch zwei 
Das FFTeam geht aber in diesem Fall vor, Tradition muß sein . Sollten wir zuviele sein wäre es kein Problem. 
Das weiß ich aber jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht wer wann wo mitkommt.


----------



## JuergenS (3. Februar 2003)

Vergeßt aber nicht im AB-Tshirt aufzulaufen wenn ihr denn für´s AB startet. :q


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2003)

Moin,

na das mit dem T-Shirt könte ich mir Anfang April grad noch verkneifen :q 
@Jürgen: wie sieht es bei Dir aus? :m 
@Andreas: dochdoch, wenn ich angeln gehe bin ich glaub ich Angler  
@FFT: und wenn wir nun versuchen, Eure Ehre zu retten und beim FFT-Team mitmachen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (3. Februar 2003)

Wie soll´s bei mir aussehen??????????So langsam werden die Entzugserscheinungen schlimmer,und wenn man dann aus dem Fenster schaut kommen auch noch Depressionen dazu.Hoffentlich wird´s bald wärmer.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: das mit den Entzugserscheinungen kenn ich z.Zt. auch... zudem könnte ich nicht mal wenn das Wetter bzw. die Wassertemperaturen besser passen würden weil ich fast jedes Wochenende arbeiten muß. Hoffentlich ist das bis Ende März ausgestanden...
Aber eigentlich wollte ich fragen wie´s ausschaut ob Du beim Martins-Cup dabei bist?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (3. Februar 2003)

Klasse,da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. :m 
Über die Teilnahme hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.Aber ich hab ja auch noch ein bißchen Zeit bis zum 17.3.03.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: sieh zu, wäre doch nett wenn man sich nicht erst wieder zum Abangeln kurz vor Sylvester trifft :m 
@Andreas: falls wir es denn schaffen sollten mit einem AB-Team anzutreten fällt mir ja nur EINER ein, der die Orga, Meldung etc übernehmen könnte... :q  :m 
Was ist mit anderen ABler aus Hamburch und Umgebung?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (3. Februar 2003)

Ne is klar,da sollte wohl was gehen. :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Februar 2003)

Also andere aus Hamburg ja nur sollten Sie schon etwas vom Brandungsangeln verstehen :q  also mit Spin oder Fliegenrute kann man schlecht Brandungsangeln :q und ein bisschen vorkenntnisse von Systemen haben, wäre von vorteil. :q  :q 

Also wenn ich Starte mit dem AB will will ich gewinnen  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 









....





....






lachmichschlappbauchtutschonwehmanno

Nein im ernst mal AB Mannschaft wäre nee echt coole Sache nur mit dem AB-Shirt wird es bei mir wohl nix habe nähmlich keins :c


----------



## MichaelB (4. Februar 2003)

Moin,

also ich habe auch kein AB-Shirt und würde TROTZDEM antreten :q 
Wäre doch klasse wenn da was gehn würde :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kev (4. Februar 2003)

sagt mal jungs, mal ´ne allgemeine frage zum martins-cup:

wenn ich mit ´ner mannschaft (als mannschaftsangler) antrete, trete ich dann somit auch (in der wertung) als einzelangler an?

war zwar schon 2 mal dabei, hab das aber immer noch nicht gepeilt....

wäre für eine kurze aufklärung dankbar!!!

kevin


----------



## Reppi (4. Februar 2003)

Also wenn Ihr noch einen Ersatzmann benötigt.........
Ich werde erstmal am 15.03 beim Daiwa-Händler-Cup das Revier testen....... :a


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Februar 2003)

@ Reppi

Also Ersatz Nein  :q wenn Du sagst Du erscheinst dann gehts los, ist doch ganz einfach wer zu erst malt ist eben besser dran wie die die nicht malen können :q  :q 

Also somit kann man ja schon sagen die Erste AB- Brandungs-Mannschaft steht, nur weiter vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit einer Zweiten :m  doppelt hält besser :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Februar 2003)

@Kev 

Sowie als Mannschaft als auch als Einzelangler leuchtet doch ein oder ;+  würde doch blöde aussehen wenn Du zB. 10 Fische mit zB. 1000 punkten hast für die Mannscaft und dann kommt ein Einzelangler daher und bekommt den 1ten platz für 3 Fische mit 300 Punkten  #d


----------



## JuergenS (4. Februar 2003)

@AM
Man, du hast´s aber eilig mit der Mannschaft. :m


----------



## MichaelB (4. Februar 2003)

Moin,

ja so ist er, unser &quot;macht-keine-halben-Sachen-und-lässt-nix-anbrennen-Andreas&quot;  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschman (4. Februar 2003)

hab ich da mannschaft gehoert ??

Also ich haette auch bock da im team mitzufischen.
Krieg bloss kein team zusammen, da zwei meiner ehemaligen
mitstreiter in einem Anfall von wahnsinn ihr ganzes brandungsgeschirr bei e-bay verkloppt haben.

Also wenn noch jemand dabei ist ein team zusammen zu basteln
ich bin zu jeder schandtat bereit

Gruss
Dorschman

&quot;Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dort draussen in der brandung&quot;

(wettkampferfahrung vorhanden)


----------



## JuergenS (5. Februar 2003)

Tja so wie es aussieht könnte man mit 2 Mannschaften für´s AB starten.Hat schon mal jemand bei Dok nachgefragt ob er damit einverstanden ist wenn wir als AB-Mannschaft starten würden? Wir sollten ihn wenigstens fragen.


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: wo Du recht hast... aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Dok das eh schon gelesen hat oder das einer der Mod´s das weiter gegeben hat. Außerdem wird es Dok bestimmt recht sein, auch das ist Werbung für eine der geilsten Internet-Seiten aller Zeiten  :m 
Und wenn es so weiter geht können wir wirklich mit minnigens zwei Mannschaften antreten  :z 

Gruß
Michael 

P.S.: und wenn die Mannschaften soweit stehen werde ich mich outen... :q


----------



## JuergenS (5. Februar 2003)

@MichaelB
Als &quot;Ich angel ohne Haken weil ich den Fischen ja nicht weh tun möchte&quot;Angler????? :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: was soll denn das für eine Anspielung sein? :q  :q 
Aber nee, ich hab noch ein anderes &quot;Geheimnis&quot; und das hat direkt was mit solchen Veranstaltungen wie z.B. dem Martis-Cup zu tun :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (5. Februar 2003)

Ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Februar 2003)

In der Ruhe liegt zwar die Würze aber mit Eile hat man schnell zwei Mannschaften  :q  :q 

Cool waa :m 

So nun will ich abba das Geheimnis von Dir wissen @MichaelB
raus damit vielleicht kann ich ja noch was lernen  :q 
und wer weiss vielleicht ja sogar verwenden  :q 

Mannschaft 1  so wie gepostet wurde ( MichaelB , Andreas Michael , Schnelle Zunge? sonst Kev )

Mannschaft 2 Juergen S , Reppi ,Dorschman 

so weiter wer noch Mannschaft 3 wartet noch :q  :q 

PS: Sollten einwände wegen der Zusammenstellung der Mannschaften sich ergeben dann bitte jetzt meckern


----------



## JuergenS (5. Februar 2003)

Nö andreas ist schon gut so.Der Ich-fang-keine-Fische Angler ist ja in deiner Mannschaft. :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Februar 2003)

Hmmmmmmm, wen meinste denn dann wird der ausgetauscht will doch gewinnen :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2003)

Moin,

na Ihr Humoristen :q  :q  :q 

@Andreas: klar will ich auch gewinnen  :g  an Erfahrung  :q  und somit vertrauen  wir doch einfach auf mein Anfängerglück  :q  :q  weil ich hab noch nie bei sowas mitgemacht  :m  auweiah, jetzt flieg ich bestimmt aus der Mannschaft und keiner will mit mir zusammen antreten  #d    :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (5. Februar 2003)

Also gewinnen will ich auch.......denn normalerweise kriege ich Geld dafür an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen :q  :q  :q 
Aber Spasss beiseite das werden schon richtige Dreamteams...
Das wird nur ein Horrorwochenende(für meine bessere Hälfte),denn am Sonntag wird die Sommersaison eröffnet= Brassenjagen !Also wenn ihr genug seid;bin ich nicht böse drum......
Gruss von der (istnichtszufangen) Nordsee :m


----------



## Kev (6. Februar 2003)

tja, so passt die zusammenstellung der mannschaft leider nicht...

hab mich bisher als einzelangler angemeldet, außerdem hab ich noch meinen bruder dabei, den ich in eine ventuelle mannschaft mit einbinden würde. will den doch nicht als konkurent


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Februar 2003)

@ Kev

Du bist schon angemeldet???? und dein Bruder auch????  dann wird es ja nix :c 

Naja iss ja net schlimm

Werden die Mannschaften eben aufgefüllt  :q  :q 

Mannschaft 2    MichaelB , Andreas Michael , ?

Mannschaft 1   Juergen S , Dorschman , Reppi 

@ Reppi

Das wird ja ganz schön heftig für Dich Brandung und nächsten Tag Süsswasser, 
wäre nett wenn Du jetzt sagen könntes  Brandung ja oder Nein !!! nicht das man wenns los geht vor vollendeteten tatsachen steht und bei der Mannschaft fehlt einer!!!


@ MichaelB
Wird schon werden :m 
mit dem Fische fangen :q 

So wenn Reppi ( nicht will/ oder es zu stressig wird) trete ich erstmal zurück dann sieht die Mannschaft wie folgt aus
Mannschaft 1  MichaelB, Juergen S , Dorschman

und ich werde mich dann als Enzelangler durchschlagen :q 

Na dann warten wir mal jetzt ab was wie wo passiert und dann wird neu gewürfelt :q


----------



## Reppi (6. Februar 2003)

Also Michael bevor Du Dich abmeldest nehme ich lieber meine Meldung zurück !!
Sonst habe ich nachher keine Zeit die Siegerehrung abzuwarten,um meinen großen Pott in Empfang zu nehmen.. :q  #u  #u  #u  #u  
Ich bleibe aber in Lauerstellung falls gar nichts geht !
Hat jemand Ahnung wo die Sektoren beim Daiwa-Cup sind ??

PS. Ich war der Meinung 4 Mann pro Mannschaft....


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Februar 2003)

Tztztztzzzzzzzzzz @ Reppi

Wie soll das denn gehen, gibet doch nur ein Pott und der ist doch schon Reserviert :q  :q  :q 
Meine natürlich den für Einzelangler :q  :q  :q 
Sieht nur besser aus wenn man dann ZWEI hat :q  :q  den für die Mannschaft noch dazu :q  :q 

Also sowie ich Dein Posting verstehe bist Du dabei&quot; schön&quot;


----------



## MichaelB (6. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: na ganz sooo schlimm ist´s nun auch nicht mit mir :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Februar 2003)

So nochmal ich &quot;&quot;&quot;&quot;&quot; ja &quot;&quot;&quot;&quot;&quot; der nervi :q  habe doch tatsächlich was übersehen  :q 


Damit jetzt ordentlich durcheinander iss

Also Mannschaft 1 steht 

MichaelB , Juergen S , Dorschman

Sooooo nun zu Mannschaft 2

Reppi Tritt nicht zurück ganz einfach so :q , Andreas Michael gibt alles für die Mannschaft :m  :q  :q  und dann haben wir ja noch die schnelle Zunge vom FFT Team :q  :q  wenn alles klappt voraus gesetzt

@ ALL wer will noch mit das AB vertreten  :q  :q  :q 
fehlen nur noch drei Leutchen :q 

Ach eins noch so wie ich es hier jetzt mit der aufteilung gemacht habe sprich die Mannschaften das kann man gerne auch ändern kein prob ist sooooo nur ein Vorschlag

Mannschaft 1 habe ich aber bewusst so zusammen gestzt weil dort ja alle erscheinen :q 

bei der zweiten ist ja die schnelle Zunge noch ungewiss

bitte jetzt meckern  :q


----------



## JuergenS (7. Februar 2003)

@AM
Du machst das schon ganz gut.#6 Im Endeffekt ist mir das völlig egal mit wem ich eine Mannschaft bilde.
Wäre nur gut wenn sich Dorschman noch mal melden würde und ne klare Zusage macht.


----------



## Kev (7. Februar 2003)

mal wat anderes:

mich würde mal interessieren, mit wievielen würmern ihr zu einem ca. 5 stündigen angeln, sprich zum martins-cup anrückt!

nur mal so aus interesse. ich hab immer entweder zu viele oder zu wenige würmer... ;+


----------



## JuergenS (7. Februar 2003)

Da ich bisher noch nie an solchen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen habe kann ich dir da so direkt auch nicht weiterhelfen.Aber da ich dort wohl ein bißchen intensiver fischen werde denk ich mal wenigstens 150 Wattie´s und ein Pack Seeringler.Aber AndreasMichael hat da ja wohl ein paar Erfahrungswerte die er uns bestimmt mitteilen wird.Oder Andreas?


----------



## MichaelB (7. Februar 2003)

Moin,

ich bin ja auch Veranstaltungs-Greenhorn, würde aber warscheinlich meinen, daß 100Stück Wattis reichen dürften. Seeringler... hab ich noch nie was mit gefangen, ich bleibe also beim guten alten Wattwurm.
Watt-wär´n-wir-ohne-Watt-Wür-mer... :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2003)

Schön wie ihr mich verhaftet habt---  
Lass und doch eine &quot;Deadline&quot;(Ende Feb.??) abmachen !
Dann hat Dorschman und andere ? noch ein wenig Zeit !
Und ich kann sehen ob ich Wattwürmer oder Maden kaufen soll..... :q   

@ die Frage wieviel ist soo nicht zu beantworten....wenn viele Zwerge unterwegs sind reichen sie nie !!
Aber wenn das wieder ein Plattfischfestival wird kannst Du Nachts die Möwen füttern......=100-150 würde ich sagen + ne Tüte Sandaale für den Tagessiegermörderfisch !! :z  :z


----------



## JuergenS (7. Februar 2003)

> Lass und doch eine &quot;Deadline&quot;(Ende Feb.??) abmachen


Gute Idee,und Andreas braucht die Mannschaften nicht noch ein paar Mal umstellen.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Februar 2003)

Moin,

yo, dann lasst uns doch sagen 28ter Februar, bis dahin sollte jeder wissen ob oder warum doch und dann klären wir das wegen der Mannschaften, Treffpunkt und ob jeder seine Wattis selber holt oder einer einen Sammelkauf macht etc...
Bis dahin war ich auch auf alle Fälle nochmal bei José Martins im Laden und habe die genauen Daten wie Anfangs- und Endzeit, KontoNr und so weiter.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Februar 2003)

Zu der frage wieviele Wattis!!!!

Ich für meinen Teil nehme zu Veranstaltungen immer 150 Wattis und 100gr Seeringelwürmer!!! :q 

Denn bei Veranstaltungen kann man nie genug haben, durch wechseln der Vorfächer ect. und Klein Fisch gehen schnell 100 wech und da ich immer den drang habe zu Gewinnen  :q und das best möglichste Ergebniss für Mannschaft und mich zu erzielen kann ich nie genug haben  :m  :m 

Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das pro Haken 3 Wattis wech sind, heisst das 50x wechseln bzw. erneuern also pro rute 25x ist nicht grad viel :q  :q  :q  deshalb auch die Seeringel noch dazu als stopper damit die Wattis nicht gleich beim auswurf wech sind :q  :q  :q  soviel dazu.

Und das mit ende Feb ich stimme dem zu gute Idee


----------



## JuergenS (7. Februar 2003)

Dann hab ich ja was die Watties angeht gar nicht mal so schlecht gelegen.
Wollen wir mal hoffen das sich noch ein paar Boardi´s melden bis zum 28ten, damit wir doch noch ne zweite Mannschaft ins Rennen schicken können.Und vielleicht hat sich Dok bis dahin auch mal zu unserem Vorhaben, als AB-Mannschaft zu starten, geäußert.


----------



## dorschman (10. Februar 2003)

Ich muss fuer das Manschaftsangeln am 17.03.03
leider absagen (bin leider beruflich verhindert)

Sorry
Dorschman


----------



## JuergenS (10. Februar 2003)

@Dorschman

17.3.03 ist nur Meldeschluss, Veranstaltungstermin ist der 5.4.03.


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original von dorschman _
> Ich muss fuer das Manschaftsangeln am 17.03.03
> leider absagen (bin leider beruflich verhindert)
> 
> ...




Tztztztztzzzzzzzz #t  also ich höre Mannschaftsangeln bin dabei  :q  und dann nicht mal den Thread lesen  #d  

@ Dorschman also erst lesen dann abwägen und dann vielleicht zu oder absagen ( auch wenn arbeit vorgeht) und bis zum 05.04.03 ist noch sooooo viel Wasser den Berg runtergelaufen das man sich genau auf diesen Termin einschiessen kann ( vielleicht 1 oder 2 Tage Urlaub oder wie auch immer) nix für ungut soll jetzt kein Angriff sein :q


----------



## MichaelB (11. Februar 2003)

Moin,

natürlich sollte man sich nicht so lari-fari einfach mal verabreden, grad wenn es um solch ein Mannschaftsangeln geht ist es für den Rest doof wenn jemand in letzter Sekunde abspringt. Aber es kann eben immer mal was dazwischen kommen, meine Teilnahme am letztjährigen Fehmarn-Cup scheiterte einen Tag vorher weil meine Frau krank im Bett lag und ich somit den &quot;Kinderdienst&quot; geerbt hatte... :c  also das beste draus gemacht, meine Mädels ins Auto geladen und FFT in Presen besucht #h 

@Dorschman: ich hoffe, daß du dabei sein kannst! :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschman (13. Februar 2003)

Ich war wohl etwas blond !

05.04.03 steht Dorschman ist dabei !!!!
wer bestellt die wattis ????
ich wuerd am liebsten bei Grossmann ordern
da bekommt man wenigstens noch Ostseewuermer

Fisch ich viel lieber 
100 Nordsee + 50 Ostsee und die Ostsee dann immer
als Endwurm der mix machts

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## MichaelB (13. Februar 2003)

Moin,

tja wer bestellt die Wattis... am besten ja immer der, der als erstes danach fragt :q  :q 
@Dorschman: normal gibt´s immer gute Wattis bei Martins oder Ronny, die Großmänner liegen so gar nicht auf meinem Weg, wie sieht das bei Dir aus?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschman (13. Februar 2003)

ich werde mal klaeren wer von den kielern da
mitfischt und entsprechend wuermer mitbringen koennte.

das problem bei ronny und josé ist, dass es dort nur
nordsee wuermer gibt.

warum sind die jungs aus den werksteams z. b. zebco
neuerdings immer selbst am plümpern.

weil sie ostseewuermer haben wollen

gruss
dorschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (13. Februar 2003)

@ Dorschman

Neee neee nicht weil sie Ostsee Wattis haben wollen sondern weil das (geld fehlt) kleiner scherz :q  :q Sollen Sie Plümpern mir jedenfall ist das zu anstrengend :q 

Jeder soooo wie er will ich bevorzuge auf jedenfall Wattis aus der Nordsee und dann als Mix mit Seeringel garniert :q 

Funzt hatte noch nie nachteile


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschman: ja schau doch mal, die Ostsee-Wattis würde ich auch gern mal ausprobieren. Und wenn nicht... angel ich ganz normal weiter mit denen von Ronny oder José.
Selber plümpern - nein danke, das´s nix für Muttern ihr´n Sohn :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Februar 2003)

Achso eins habe ich noch vergessen Wattis bestell ich bei Kock der liefert direkt am Dänschendorfer Hof an so hat man kein stress und sind eigentlich immer gut gewesen.


----------



## Angelheini (14. Februar 2003)

Moin Männers,

ich drück Euch die Daumen, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
Ich bin an diesem Wochenende mit den Berlinern auch auf Fehmarn, das wird ja richtig eng. Aber es gibt ja genug Strände auch in der Umgebung  
Ansonsten wäre ich bei Euch gewesen, schade.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Andreas Michael (17. Februar 2003)

@ Angelheini

Na das mit dem Treffen ich weiss nicht,bei der Menge an anglern und an dem We wirste wohl auch nicht die möglichkeit haben die guten Strände ( Westermakelsdorf, Presen, Marienleuchte, Bojendorf, Altenteil usw ) zu beangeln. Könnte dir aber den  Strand in Heiligenhafen am Ferienzentrum empfehlen die letzten 4 Buhnenfelder Richtung Steilküste und den Strand am Gillhouse wenn Du Brandungsangeln willst, gehe selbst wenn ich Privat angeln gehe lieber dort hin da ich bis jetzt da immer besser gefangen habe.


----------



## Angelheini (20. Februar 2003)

Moin Andreas,

danke für den Tip, aber wir machen unser jährliches Vergleichsangeln an diesem Wochenende und ich glaube kaum, dass es uns nach Heiligenhafen verschlagen wird.
Den jetzigen 99%-tig abgeschlossenen Planungen sind wir schon eine Woche vorher da und werden die Insel schon mal auf gute Stellen &quot;abklopfen&quot; 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2003)

Moin,

na ich bin ja mal gespannt, wenn das Wasser so &quot;dickflüssig&quot; bleibt, also knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt kann´s ja was werden... #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (21. Februar 2003)

Wenn der Berliner Spähtrupp schon eine Woche vorher das Wasser richtig durchpflügt hat wird´s schon nicht mehr so dickflüssig sein.  
Außerdem ist´s ja auch noch ein bißchen hin bis Anfang April,da können wir ja noch hoffen das die Temperaturen den Weg nach oben finden werden.


----------



## Angelheini (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original von JuergenS _
> Wenn der Berliner Spähtrupp schon eine Woche vorher das Wasser richtig durchpflügt hat wird´s schon nicht mehr so dickflüssig sein.



Ganz genau Jürgen :q


----------



## Reppi (21. Februar 2003)

Ab Montag wird es wärmer....6-8° :z  :z 
Obwohl,am 01.03.will ich mal los und wenn ich das jetzt schon plane haben wir 100% schneesicherheit.....war die letzten Jahre immer so


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. Februar 2003)

@ Manner  habe die Mehl abgeschickt hoffe doch das sie angekommen ist wenn nicht, hier noch mal wo ich mir die Wattis bestell mit Anlieferung inbegriffen zum Dänschendorfer Hof  

Egon Kock Tel. 04383-442

So jetzt ist die Nummer vollständig sorry hatte eine nummer unterschlagen.


----------



## MichaelB (23. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: sehe ich das richtig das Du den Watti-Service übernimmst? Ich meine die Bestellerei, wäre ja sinniger wenn das einer übernimmt und nicht alle einzeln...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (23. Februar 2003)

Ich bin auch dafür das Andreas den Wurm-Service übernimmt.Er hat ja schon Übung in dieser Angelegenheit.Und ganz so viele Würmer wie zum Plattfischangeln werden es ja doch nicht.


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Februar 2003)

Kein Prob ich kann das gerne machen mit den bestellen wird auch erst vor Ort bezahlt wenn die Wattis und Seeringler am Auto abgeholt werden.

Das was dann fehlt ist eure anzahl was ihr denn so benötigt an Wattis und Seeringler


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: für mich bitte 100 Wattis und 100g Kneifer.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (25. Februar 2003)

Moin Andreas,
Kannst du für mich bitte 150 Watties und 100g Seeringler mit bestellen?
Danke für deine Mühe.

Was ist denn mit den anderen hier im Board los? Bekommen wir denn keine zweite Mannschaft mehr zusammen?


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: als D-day haben wir ja Ende Februar gesagt, also ich denke mal bis Freitag wird sich da noch was tun. 
Wie ist denn der Zwischenstand?

Ob ich vielleicht doch lieber 150 Wattis nehmen soll... ;+ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (26. Februar 2003)

Zwischenstand war dieser hier:


> Also Mannschaft 1 steht :MichaelB , Juergen S , Dorschman , Mannschaft 2 :Reppi Tritt nicht zurück ganz einfach so  , Andreas Michael gibt alles für die Mannschaft und dann haben wir ja noch die schnelle Zunge vom FFT Team   wenn alles klappt voraus gesetzt


----------



## Reppi (26. Februar 2003)

Ganz-Einfach-So Reppi bereitet sich durch gezieltes Höhentraining bei uns auf dem Deich, auf das BB-Fischen Samstag vor......bin aber mit einem Ohr am Rohr. :q Bin immer noch hin und hergerissen ob Made oder Wurm angesagt ist und wäre nicht traurig gewesen ,wenn sich noch ein, zwei mehr geoutet hätten !!!!!
Hat keiner von Euch einen Plan wo (Sektoren)der DAIWA-Cup statt findet ??????

PS. Steht eigentlich in der Auschreibung was über Feederruten -haben auch 160 gr.Wurfgewicht und sind auf Platte unschlagbar :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Reppi: äähhm, ich glaube Du verwechselst da was, hier geht´s um den Martins Cup. Der erwähnte Daiwa Cup ist meines Wissens in zwei Wochen, also am 15ten März. Die Sektoren werden ausgelost, ich schätze mal daß es an den bekannten Stränden an Nord- und Westseite stattfinden wird, je nach Teilnehmerzahl vielleicht auch noch Marienleuchte und Presen.
Wenn man will kann man sogar mit dem 9.95-Euro-Set des Nachbarsohn teilnehmen, ich meine das ist freigestellt :q  allerdings ist es den Fischen glaub ich ziemlich egal an was für einer Rute der Haken letztendlich hängt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Februar 2003)

Die Ruten sind egal, aber ich denke es sollten schon ruten sein die man auch beanspruchen kann, denn mit dem 9,95 set wirste glaube ich nicht mal 40 meter kommen mit 180gr.

Und um diese Jahreszeit wird es wohl erst mit Fisch was so ab 100 meter je weiter desto mehr Fisch :q  :q  deshalb hatte ich auch getippselt das man Seeringler noch dazu nehmen sollte damit die Wattis nicht gleich wechfliegen :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: na das mit dem 9.95er Set war auch eher  :q  :q  :q gemeint   bei sowas bleibt das 180er Blei einfach liegen, gleich neben der abgebrochenen Rutenspitze  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2003)

@ MichaelB: Danke das Du auf mich &quot;aufpaßt&quot;  Das mit der Daiwa-Geschichte war nur Interesse am Rande,da ich da auch hin soll.........
Und paßt bloß auf das ich mit meiner 9,95 er Heeevyy-Feeder nicht weiter als Ihr mit den Knüppeln werfe :m  :m  
Letztes Jahr gab es Ärger als einer aus der Mannschaft sein &quot;feines Geschirr&quot; auspackte und die (Sieger)Platten rausholte-Dorsch war im ganzen Sektor nicht zu kriegen...


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Februar 2003)

So zur Info habe grad mit Egon Kock gesprochen also das mit der Wattis Bestellung geht iO er hat zwar noch keine Bestellungen für den 05.04 aber das wird bestimmt noch geschehen also her mit den Zahlen der Wattis

JuergenS 150 Wattis+ 100gr Seeringler
MichaelB 150 Wattis+ 100gr Seeringler
Andreas M 150 Wattis + 100gr. Seeringler 

Hop Hop

Und MichaelB macht das andere oder meine das mit der Anmeldung??????? ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Februar 2003)

Moin Reppi!
Beim DAIWA Cup werde ich auch sein.


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Februar 2003)

Ich nicht dafür fahre ich am 15.03 mit der Peter2 ab Travemünde :z  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: da ich der besch***enste Organisator aller Zeiten bin würde ich dieses Amt lieber abgeben #d  nu komm, ich weiß ja, daß Du sowas echt besser kannst als ich :m 
Nee jetzt mal im Ernst, ich bin seit einem viertel Jahr nie unter 60 Stunden die Woche Arbeit dabei und habe die Rübe mehr als voll mit tausend Sachen, da hat die Orga für Teams bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln momentan absolut zu wenig Platz.
Okai? #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: bin dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal zum Angeln gekommen :c


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2003)

@ Hallo M.S.
Dann wollen wir am 15.03 doch mal das Gelände testen  (und dann ggf. nen Helles verhaften) !!
Die Deadline naht und es ist relativ ruhig geworden,dh. es sind immer die gleichen 3-4 am fachsimpeln---was ist mit den anderen ??


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Februar 2003)

@ Reppi 

liegt wohl daran das Brandungsangeln nicht jedermann sache ist oder die sogenannten vergleichsangeln nicht jedermann sache ist.

Mir jedenfall macht es spass sich zu vergleichen denn man kann nur lernen und neue Techniken kennen lernen wenn man so viel möglichkeiten und leute auf einen Haufen sieht  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: genau, deshalb bin ich ja auch tiiierisch neugierig auf so eine Veranstaltung! Was´n jetzt mit Orga?

@All: Treffpunkt wo und wann? Autobahn-Raste Neustädter Bucht oder Aral-Tanke kurz vor Fehmarn? McFress wird brechend voll sein...
Und überhaupt: wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Februar 2003)

Ich muss gestehen das ich die Telenummer von Martins nicht habe und wer ist jetzt definitif mit dabei also 

MichaelB, JuergenS, Ich , wer noch ich müsste das schon wissen sonst kann ich bei Matins nur die drei melden.

ICH BRAUCHE JETZT ODER ZUMINDEST AN DIESEM WE EINE KLARE ZUSAGE VON DENEN DIE DRAN TEIL NEHMEN WOLLEN 

Sonst müssen die jenigen die sich jetzt nicht äussern selbst anmelden.

PS: Wie sieht es aus das wir uns morgen Samstag um ca. 20,00 uhr im chat mal treffen um evtl noch unklarheiten zu beseitigen oder Sonntag gleiche Zeit


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

morgen um 20Uhr werde ich voraussichtlich noch arbeiten, so war es jedenfalls die letzten Wochenenden immer :c 
Willst Du uns telefonisch anmelden oder direkt vor Ort im Laden? Muß man als &quot;Anmelder&quot; dann die Startgebühr für alle zahlen oder macht das jeder selbst? 
Vielleicht schaffe ich morgen nach Feierabend den Umweg über Rahlstedt, dann kann ich die offiziellen Details wann wo Treffen ist etc posten.

Ich hoffe mal, daß ich vor der Veranstaltung noch mal am Wochenende frei habe und zum Angeln komme, sonst bin ich womöglich noch so  :z  das ich aus Versehen weit vorn in der Wertung lande   

Gruß
Michael

@Reppi, Dorschman, Kev, FFT: wie schaut´s?


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Februar 2003)

Mach das Michael genaue info ist immer besser aber du hattes ja am anfang schon alles gepostet mich würde nur die telenummer interessieren dann kann ich anrufen und soweit alles klar machen denke das die anmeldegebühr per überweisung geht oder direkt vor ort je nach belieben muss man halt erfeagen, dafür benötige ich die nummer :q


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

ach ja, der erste Beitag zu diesem Thema... :q 
Also: Treffen 13.30Uhr im Dänschendorfer Hof, geangelt wird von 17-22.30 Uhr. Danach alles weitere im Dänschendorfer Hof. Anmeldegebühr 22 Euronen für Einzelkämpfer, 25 Europies für Teamer  #h 
So stand es Anfang Januar auf den Plakat im Schaufenster...

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: 13Uhr an der Aral-Tanke kurz vor Fehmarn?
P.P.S.: 040 6777929  :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Februar 2003)

Neee das ist zu spät bin lieber gegen 12.30Uhr in Dänschendorfer Hof wegen dem Platz angebot :q  Ich weiss ja nicht wieviele sich da anmelden und sitzen möchte ich doch schon gerne bei der ansprache.
Obwohl eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das viele Teilnehmer dabei sind denn an diesem We ist in Laboe auch Dorschfestival.


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

na gut, 12Uhr an´ne Tanke?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Februar 2003)

So wie ich das sehe sind wohl doch nur wir drei dabei oder hat sich ja heute keiner mehr zu geäussert na warten wir das We noch ab dann werde ich Montag mal mit Jose reden und evtl. alles klar machen.


----------



## Reppi (1. März 2003)

Dem &quot;Echo&quot; auf mein Posting von gestern entnehme ich,daß es wohl darauf hinausläuft ;ihr fahrt mit einem Team !!
Ich bin also dann dort wo ich auch hinwollte; auf der harten Ersatzbank  
Nee,also ich möchte nur klar stellen,dass mein Interesse keine Trommlerei war !!!
Also wenn jemand von Euch das Pech hat (was ich keinem wünsche !!!!!!) wie ich dieses Wochenend mit dem BB-Angeln----steifer Hals  :c  :c dann können wir ja kurzfristig schauen !


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

na warten wir mal ab was der Rest noch so sagt, ansonsten kommst Du eben als &quot;Einzelangler&quot; vom AB, was soll´s...
Ich denke mal wir treffen uns da vom AB und am Strand ist doch jeder für sich allein. Und das ganze hinterher mit Team-Wertung/Einzel-Wertung und so... kein Plan wie sowas läuft, ich lasse mich mal überraschen. 
Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen was wie wonach gewertet wird?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (1. März 2003)

Hallo Michael !
Auch nicht in Dazendorf ??
Also ich bin nicht richtig traurig,dass es wohl nicht klappt,da ich ja am nächsten morgen Brassen jagen soll.
Die Wertung geht wohl nach Anzahl der Fische und deren Länge.
Darum auch gestern die Geschichte mit der Feederrute;letztes Jahr Daiwa-Cup gab es im ganzen Sektor keinen Dorsch und die Jungs die fein gefischt haben gewannen mit 3-4 Platten ( mir fehlten 6 cm..).


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

nee, leider leider auch nicht in Dazendorf :c 
Ich darf gleich das Bruttosozialprodukt retten gehn :c 

Bin aber auch tierisch neugierig auf´s &quot;Schlauchboot-Angeln&quot; und das Treffen Anfang Juni in Meschendorf lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. März 2003)

Wenn die Wertung wie eigentlich fast immer nach Platz ziffer geht sieht es folgendermaßen aus, in jedem Sektor der beste ist ziffer 1 und der 2te die 2 und soweiter
Wenn jetzt eine mannschaft zB 3x die 1 hat dann gibet nüscht zu rütteln erster gesamt oder 1+3+7 ist Platzziffer 11 was nicht gleich heisst das man  11ter ist kommt immer drauf an wie die anderen so verteilt sind ist das so verständlich ?????

Also das beste an Platzziffer was ich jemals erlebt habe ist 6 in dem fall war 1x die 1, 1x die 1, und 1x die 4 das sind dann aber echt die ganz Guten die sowas hinbekommen aber wie gesagt immer mit dem Sinn, dabei sein ist alles und  immer Angeln nie aufgeben,auch wenn man andauernd abrisse hat oder wie auch immer, auf keinen fall sich entmutigen lassen , das ist das wichtigste.

Dann kann eigentlich nur das Glück entscheiden  :z  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

tätäähh, 100 

@Andreas: ich bin blond, also mal sehn ob ich was geschnallt hab :q  und bei mir entscheidet IMMER das Glück   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. März 2003)

Hehe wieso biste denn schon wieder da, haste auch bei der  arbeit glück gehabt :q


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

nee, ne flat-rate  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (1. März 2003)

Ihr seid so ein paar Nasen.Kurz vor acht hier noch am posten und um 20.00 keiner im Chat. #d  #d  #d 
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall beim Cup dabei.Schade eigentlich das es nicht mehr geworden sind.


----------



## dorschman (1. März 2003)

wo ist denn der chst raum ??

geh kurz mal deutschland sucht ... glotzen
bin nachher wieder da und bin auch am 05.04.03
da.

@juergen s du doch auch oder und wer war der dritte mann ?

gruss
dorschman

&quot;Die warheit liegt irgendwo dort deaussen in der brandung&quot;

lassen wir unsere beachbuddys vorher noch mit dem AB Logo beflocken ?????


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2003)

Moin,

mit Reppi und Dorschman sind´s dann ja schon fünf, wer macht das zweite AB-team komplett?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.@Jürgen: kurz vor acht gepostet, halb neun nach Hause gerast, dann nur noch was mampfen und die Glotze an... ergo nix chat


----------



## JuergenS (2. März 2003)

@ Michael
Entschuldigung angenommen,bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste :q 

Hat Andreas jetzt die Orga in die Hand genommen?


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. März 2003)

sieht so aus als wenn das andreas m wieder macht  :q  :q  deshalb ja auch meine frage wie wer wo sich denn nu anmeldet :q  sonst kann man die orga vergessen und ich melde drei an und damit hat sichs


Also klare aussage ist entscheidend

JuergenS = melde ich
MichaelB = melde ich
Andreas Mi = hihi melde ich 

Dorschmann = ??????????
Reppi = will lieber Ersatzmann sein :q 

und wer noch???? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## JuergenS (2. März 2003)

Klasse Andreas.#6 Ich werd auch einen dafür ausgeben,aber erst nach dem angeln. :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. März 2003)

Bin übrigens jetzt im chat


----------



## dorschman (2. März 2003)

wenn wir ein zweites AB Team zusammen kriegen bin ich
wie schon angekuendigt gern dabei. Ansonsten Teilnahme
als Einzelangler scheidet fuer mich aus.

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. März 2003)

@ Dorschmann

Dann angel ich als einzel und du gehst mit in die Mannschaft dann sieht das wie folgt aus 

Mannschaft AB 1

MichaelB= melde ich heute an
JuergenS=  &quot;&quot;
Dorschmann = &quot;&quot;

Ich als einzelangler bin auf jedenfall dabei :q 

Reppi soll ich dich mit anmelden oder willste lieber die ekeligen Brassen jagen  :q  :q  #d ihhhhhhhbäbä :q 

So ich ruf da jetzt erstmal an und sehe dann weiter heute abend will ich genaue zusage haben !!!!!!! KLARO :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. März 2003)

So Fax ist angekommen!!!!! :z  :z  :z  ging viel schneller als mit der Post  :q  :q 

Begrenzte Teilnehmer Zahl schmoll mich wech 180 Leutchens

im Dänschendorfer Hof grad mal platz für 100 mit auf schoss sitzen  :q  :q  :q  :q  und gestapelt stehen :q  :q  :q 

Das Startgeld kann überwiesen werden oder direkt Bar bei Jose eingezahlt werden.

Ach eins muss ich nochmal los werden wollt ihr wissen mit wem ihr es tun habt dann schaut mal auf die Seitehier  und wenn ihr auf der Seite seid dann auf Unser Team  links anklicken naja ist auf jedenfall eine Herausforderung für uns  :q  :q  :q 

PS: ich werde jeden von den zugesagten die anmeldung per Mail zusenden damit ihr seht wofür die Kohle wech geht  :q 

Shit ich brauche von euch mal die e-mail adresse wenn ich hier auf e-mail klicke kann ich nichts dran hängen meine die Einladung sprich fax


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. März 2003)

Ich denke so ist das die einfachste lösung jeder überweist selbst und MichaelB , JuergenS, Dorschman geben bitte unten ein( Anglerbord-Team 1  )als mannschaft an sollte wieder erwartend sich doch noch eine zweite mannschaft zusammen raufen damit Jose nicht durcheinander kommt ihr könnt die Anmeldung auch per mail an   jose@mega-angelcenter.de  senden  ihr könnt aber auch die anmeldung mir zukommen lassen und ich mach das dann aufeinmal oki 

so ich gehe jetzt mal bissel #u  bin grad ausse nachtschicht gekommen. bin heute abend/ nachmittag wieder hier um zu sehen was sich denn getan hat :q


----------



## JuergenS (3. März 2003)

e-mail Adresse per PM unterwegs.


----------



## MichaelB (3. März 2003)

Moin,

ich werde nachher bei José vorbei fahren und einzahlen und vor allem mal schaun ob das auch alles läuft :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. März 2003)

So die Anmeldungen sind raus an 
MichaelB, JuergenS, Dorschman dies ist unsere 1. Mannschaft vom AB-Team  das ist jetzt beschlossen und es gibt kein zurück meer :q 

Die zweite ist in Arbeit muss noch so einige sachen klären dann steht der 2. nix im Wege.

Habt ihr mal auf der seite geschaut und Euch schon mal drauf eingestimmt  :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS (3. März 2003)

Hab ich keine Angst vor.Dabei sein ist alles, egal wie viele Fische ich am Ende im Eimer hab.


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2003)

Hallo Leute ; da wir es in den letzten beiden Wochen nicht geschafft haben ein paar Leutchen mehr zu begeistern,werde ich an dem Wochenende meine neue 13m Stange auf die Schleimigen loslassen !!!
Also wenn ihr noch ein paar schlaue Ratschläge benötigt.. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (3. März 2003)

Moin,

vorhin, so gegen viertel vor sechs, war ich also bei José im Laden, im Reingehn Maddin kurz getroffen #h 
Vom Anglerboard-Team 1 hatte man dort vorerst nix auf der Reihe, also hab ich nochmal erklärt wieso/weshalb/warum und mich unter dem Teamnamen angemeldet. Das ist jetzt also offiziell, Jürgen und Dorschman  melden sich unter dem selben Teamnamen an, dann kann nix mehr schief gehn.
@Jürgen: José ist ein Name was das Brandungsangeln angeht, sein Sohn ist deutscher Meister im Meeresangeln und gibt alle zwei Wochen schlaue Tips in der Anglerwoche - na und?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Andreas: mein 3-Bein ist nun doch genau dort, wo Du mir an Deinem in Dazendorf gezeigt hattest, auch in´n Dutt gegangen, blödes Billigteil :r


----------



## JuergenS (3. März 2003)

@ Michael
Der Name ist mir schon bekannt und die Tips vom Junior lese ich auch aber deswegen muß man keine Angst vor denen haben.


----------



## MichaelB (3. März 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: nee, eher umgekehrt :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. März 2003)

Naja ich hatte bei jose angerufen mir so einige sachen erklären lassen und unter anderem mir die Anmeldung faxen lassen, hatte mit der Dame des Hauses teleniert aber auch ehrlich gesagt noch nichts vom AB - Team erwähnt deshalb konnten die ja nüscht wissen :q  :q  :q  wollte ja hier auch erst alles ins reine bringen bevor ich die Hunde scheu mach :q  :q 

So habe noch eine Mail abgesendet zwecks AB-Team 2  :q ma sehen was passiert bin selbst gespannt

ansonnsten bin ich eben als einzel dabei

@ Reppi dann wünsche ich Dir viel erfolg bei der Einweihung


----------



## JuergenS (4. März 2003)

So,Anmeldung ist raus.Startgebühr ist auch überwiesen,von mir aus kanns losgehen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. März 2003)

@ Juergen haste denn unten angegeben AB-Team 1 das ist sehr wichtig und auch bei der überweisung AB-Team1  na ich weiss ja ihr seid ja nicht bl.de aber man kann sowas nicht oft genug sagen :q  ansonsten lass es endlich April werden  :q  und vorallem Wärmer das Wasser ist immer noch zu kalt beim Pilken fangen die auch nicht grad viel und angeln tun sie immer noch um die 10-15 meter


----------



## JuergenS (4. März 2003)

Ja Andreas,hab ich angegeben. Mannschaft:   Anglerboard-Team 1  :m


----------



## MichaelB (4. März 2003)

Moin,

das Wasser muß allerdings mal wärmer werden, z.Zt. 1°C bei Fehmarn, da kann man gleich zu Hause bleiben. 
Na jedenfalls braucht man es nicht vom Strand aus zu versuchen... :c  und ich dachte schon an kommenden Samstag... :c :c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Kurze Nachfrage an MichaelB und Dorschman habt Ihr eure Anmeldung abgesendet an Jose und auch unten angegeben Anglerbord-Team 1 wäre doch mal Nett von Euch beiden wenn ich da mal was höre von Euch ;+ 

Es soll ja auch alles klappen  :q  nicht das es vor Ort heisst neee die Mannschaft hat sich nicht vollzählig gemeldet da haben wir sie als einzel angler eingetragen 

Bin nur besorgt :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: don´t worry - be happy  :q  :q  :q 
Ich habe am Montag im Laden bei José und Bruni persönlich das &quot;Anglerboard-Team 1&quot; eintragen und den Namen schützen lassen  

Aber mal ´ne andere Frage von´nem Greenhorn: was wäre denn so schlimm an einer Teilnahme als Einzelangler? Also genauer gefragt: was ist dann anders? Weil in der Brandung stehn wir doch eh alle allein...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

> Aber mal ´ne andere Frage von´nem Greenhorn: was wäre denn so schlimm an einer Teilnahme als Einzelangler? Also genauer gefragt: was ist dann anders?



Einfach erklärt damit auch du das verstehst: :q 
Es gibt keine Mannschaftswertung. :m 
Ich denke mal das ist das einzige was anders ist.
Aber warum sollten wir nur als Einzelangler starten wenn wir doch genug AB-Mitglieder für die Mannschaftsbildung zusammen bekommen?


----------



## MichaelB (5. März 2003)

Moin,

hmmmmh... Ihr wisst ja, daß ich blond bin  
Was macht das dann für einen Unterschied wenn ich nicht in die Mannschaftswertung komme? 
Wie geht überhaupt die Wertung, ich dachte alle Fische einer Mannschaft zählen und gut. 
Oder wird dann nochmal einzeln abgerechnet? 
Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: wenn ich so weiter mache will doch keiner mehr mit mir in einer Mannschaft angeln


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2003)

Hallo Michael !
Also als Einzelangler wirst Du in einen Sektor zugelost;dann werden nachher die Fänge aller Leute in Deinem Sektor (also erstmal jeder für sich) ausgewertet.
Beispiel: Du hast die größten und meisten Fische gefangen und wirst 1. in deinem Sektor,dann besteht der Spassss darin,dass Du einem aus der Mannschaftswertung die gute Platzziffer geklaut hast------i know/hope it is noch so....


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Jenau Reppi und du bist der 1te im Sektor und hast die anderen vorgeführt :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  und darfst dir dann den Pokal vorne abholen  :z  :z  :z  :m 

Also Bewertung ist so erst der Sektor die einzeln leute der beste dann die Mannschaft die beste und dann nochmal der Gesamtsieg aller Einzelangler sprich alle auch die in der Mannschaft geangelt haben  :z  :z  :z


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

> du bist der 1te im Sektor und hast die anderen vorgeführt



Mensch Leute, wir sind hier im Anglerboard und nicht bei &quot;Wünsch dir was&quot; :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Hehe Juergen ich wünsch mir nichts ich tu es einfach und gut iss :q  :q  :q 


habe grad heute meine systeme durchgesehen und das eine oder andere neue dazu gebunden damit ich gut gerüstet ans Wasser gehe und naja ich tus einfach :q


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

#6  :q  :q  :m 

Wo du gerade die Systeme erwähnst.Ich nehme mal an das nur Ein - Haken - Systeme erlaubt sind, oder?


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2003)

Und dann kommt die Presse und macht schöne Foootooss und du musst Pressekonferenzen abhalten und der Fanclub will Autogramme haben.........Schlafen musst du dann auch da,wegen der Groupies :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Was ist denn jetzt mit Dorschman hat er oder hat er nicht sich angemeldet mönsch jung lass die beiden jetzt nicht hängen.


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

> .........Schlafen musst du dann auch da,wegen der Groupies


Hehe,das sind ja ganz neue Vorzüge eines Cup-Angelns.Warum hab ich da nicht schon früher dran teilgenommen?


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Nein Juergen eine Angel 2 haken aber da ich weit werfen muss, wahrscheinlich werde ich mit einer nur mit einem Haken angeln die 2te iss für Platte :q mit doppelsystem ich sach nur Pink schlauch und Löffelblatt dann auf Auflandigen Wind hoffen :q  :m


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

Andreas danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.Ist ja fast wie im Chat hier


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

So soll es auch sein, und wenn du beim Systemebinden schon dabei bist mach auch nachläufersysteme die sind wichtig, die können mal entscheidend sein :q  für den einen mehr inne kist :q 

so bin mal kurz im Chat für ne halbe std.


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2003)

Also ich kann nur sagen, wer die Möglichkeit hat eine Heavy-Feeder mitzunehmen, ist im Vorteil wegen der sensiblen Bisserkennung. Mit meinem Knüppel werfe ich auch über 100m .... . Gibt nichts besseres auf Platte!!  :m  :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. März 2003)

Reppi das mag sein das Heavy gut ist, ich aber angle schon paar jahre mit Sportex surf und die sind so sensibel dat globste net


----------



## dorschman (5. März 2003)

dorschman hat sich angemeldet !!!!
AB Team 1 04.03.03 per Fax an Jose


----------



## JuergenS (5. März 2003)

Klasse #6
jetzt kann auch Andreas wieder ruhig schlafen :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. März 2003)

Moin,

na ob ich das alles geschnallt habe mit der Wertung...  also einfach erster werden :q 

@Dorschman#6 

Treffen wir uns vorher irgendwo oder rauschen alle einzeln im Dänschendorfer Hof ein?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. März 2003)

Klasse die Mannschaft 1 steht jetzt kann ich wirklich wieder fast ruhig schlafen :q  :q  :q 

Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort von Kev und seinem Bruder wenn die beiden sich bei mir per Mail melden weiss ich auch mehr.

Dann klappt es vielleicht doch mit AB-Team 2 aber so lange werde ich auch nicht warten auf antwort da die Anzahl der Angler ja auf 180 begrenzt ist, und wer weiss schon wer sich da alles anmeldet obwohl an dem We auch das Dorschfestival in Laboe statt findet.

@ MichaelB 

Also die Wertungen muss man auch nicht verstehen einfach Angeln und wirst dann sehen wenn am Ende der Veranstaltung die Toten gezählt werden :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: eben, abgerechnet wird zum Schluß und es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2003)

Eine Frage ist aber noch offen........welche Firma rüstet euch aus.....Ausgehklamotten von Boss für die Siegerehrung ? Fragen über Fragen.......langsam werde ich doch neidisch bei diesem historischen Ereignis nicht dabei sein zu können ( oder sendet AB-TV live ??). :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. März 2003)

Moin,

@Reppi: und wieso kannst Du jetzt nicht mit dabei sein? Das wird doch wohl nix mit irgendwelchen ekligen  B:vrassen zu tun haben #d  #d  #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2003)

Klar es geht wieder los !!! Meine schleimigen Freunde bringen mich durch den Sommer  :q  :q  :q 
Ich wünsche euch viiel Petrii; vielleicht habt ihr ja auch soviel Anfängerglück wie ich es letztes Jahr beim Daiwa-Cup hatte.
Erstmals an sonner Veranstaltung teilgenommen und dann den Profis den Arsch verjackelt (3.Platz).
Was mich nur so stört ,ist die Tatsache das man bis nachts um 3 da sitzt #u  #u und auf das Ergebniss wartet--und dann noch 2 Stunden on the Road....


----------



## JuergenS (6. März 2003)

> Eine Frage ist aber noch offen........welche Firma rüstet euch aus.....


Sponsoren haben wir noch keine,aber das dürfte auch schwer werden ohne irgendwelche positiven Nachweise unseres Könnens. :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. März 2003)

Sponsor logo habe ich  :q  :q  :q 

Ich geh arbeiten und sponsore mich selbst  :m  :m 

Portmonaie auf und ab in Angelladen :q  :q  :q  und beim rausgehen glücklich und ohne einen cent inner Tasche  :q  :q und der Hauptsponsor ist wohl meine 2te hälfte :q


----------



## dorschman (6. März 2003)

die kochen alle nur mit wasser , oder mit Tunke auch wenn sie schon weltmeister und sonst was waren.

wichtig ist:

Vertrauen in die eigenen Montagen haben
Gute = intakte Ausruestung 

und schnell sein wenn der Fisch da ist

wo treffen wir uns denn nun vorher ?
auf ein Leckbier bei Eberhardt in Petersdorf ?

ich versuche uebrigens noch Ostseewuermer zu bekommen
hat noch jemand interesse an osteewattis ?

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

@ Dorschman 

willste die etwa selbst plümpern????? oder kannst Du sie wo kauefen wenn Du kaufst nimm ich 50 stk und bedanke mich schon mal für das auslegen  :q oder soll ich dir die kohle überweisen

PS: Tunke oder sonstige lockstoffe sind verboten beim Wettkampf angeln #d  #d  #d    
Der beste lockstoff ist der watti selbst einer wird angepickst damit er ausläuft :q  :q und zwar der obere der auf der schnur sitzt


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschman: ich wäre eher für treffen ohne Umwege, eben Tanke vor Fehmarn. Ostsee-Wattis klingt ja nicht schlecht, *ABER*: 
@Andreas: ist die Bestellung bei Deinem Watti-Dealer schon verbindlich? Falls ja, dann keine weiteren 50 aus der Ostsee, falls nein dann würde ich nur 100 von Koch nehmen und 50 von Dorschman. Wolln´s ja nich übertreiben  

@Jürgen: noch habe ich keinen Sponsor, aber wennste möchtest schreibe ich mir Deinen Namen auf´s Beachbuddy, kostet Dich dann die Kleinigkeit von... sagen wir mal zehn Kilo? :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kev (7. März 2003)

moin andreas michael,

sorry hat ewig gedauert, weiß ich auch...! #u 

hab dir auf jeden fall ne mail geschickt. wenn du noch interesse hast: wir sind dabei!  #a 

gruß
kevin


----------



## JuergenS (7. März 2003)

@Michael
10 Kilo von was,könntest du dich bitte etwas deutlicher ausdrücken.

@Kev & Andreas Michael
gibt es doch noch ein zweites AB-Team?


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Habe grad die Mail bekommen Klasse#6 #6 #6 

Diese 3 Daumen stehen für das ANGLERBORD-TEAM 2

Ich werde dich wenn ich es nicht vergessen sollte heute abend mal anrufen um evtl. fragen die noch im Raum stehen zu beantworten und dann kann der 5.04.03 kommen.

Ich jedenfall freu mich schon

PS: Schaut mal hier unten sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Nein die Wattis habe ich noch nicht bestellt werde es aber diese We machen wollte erst bestellen wenn hier alles geklärt ist.

Also Dorschman wenn du sie bekommen solltes dann Poste es hier damit wir falls es nicht klappt mit den Wattis, nicht zu wenig haben OK danke 

Ich nehme wie in der Mail schon getippselt 

andreas michael 50 ostsee Wattis
michaelB  ebenfalls
und damit die rechnung auf geht JuergenS auch 50 stk


@MichaelB, JuergenS
Ich bestelle dann bei Kock jeweils 100 Wattis / 100 Seeringler für jeden ist das ok so


----------



## JuergenS (7. März 2003)

Unter der Voraussetzung das Kev das mit den Ostseewatties hinbekommt ist das ok.Denkst du an die Seeringler?


----------



## Kev (7. März 2003)

;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

hää...? also jungs, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr hier gelesen habt, aber ich hab nichts von &quot;wattis besorgen&quot; gepostet....

ich hab wattis für mich bereits schon vor ein paar tagen geordert, außerdem für meinen bruder, aber sonst für niemanden...

@ andreas michael: wir können die details ja noch mal abschnacken...


----------



## JuergenS (7. März 2003)

Upps,kleine Verwechslung.Dorschman wollte die Ostseewatties besorgen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Stümmt tztzzzzz das ist die vorfreude auf das ereignis  :q endlich wieder Ostsee luft und fische  :q 

Natürlich geht das posting an Dorschman 

@ JuergenS logo 100/100 sollte heissen 100watis 100see


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Hihihi wie man sieht an den Postings von mir die Edit taste hat was man kann ändern soviel und wann man will :q  :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS (7. März 2003)

Stell dir mal vor du müßtest jedes mal TIPP-EX nehmen.Dann könntest du auf deinem Bildschirm wahrscheinlich schon nichts sehen. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Upsala, das sind die flecken auf dem schirm und ich dachte schon das es was schlimmes iss :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: &quot;Kilo&quot; kommt aus dem Griechischen und bedeutet &quot;Tausend&quot; :q 
@Dorschman: wie jetzt &quot;nicht der Watti-Besorger&quot;   ;+  :q 
@Andreas: Watti-Order so, wenn Dorschman die Ostsee-Wattis klar macht. Und wenn nicht, dann 150/100

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Oki Doki


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. März 2003)

Anglerbord-Team 2 steht  :z  :z  :z 

Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr darauf hoffentlich wird es bald april :q 

So da jetzt alles geklärt ist werde ich bei Kock anrufen und erstmal 300 Wattis und 300 gr Seeringel bestellen option auf 450 wattis


----------



## petipet (7. März 2003)

*Cup*

:a Hi MichaelB und alle Boardies,

kann da nicht kommen. Bin aber gespannt, wie ein 
Flitzebogen, auf Eure Postings. Wünsch Euch Petri Heil.
Ein kleines P:S. Ich lebe auf dem platten Land. Die Kumpels sind O.K., aber nicht im geringsten Salzwasserinfiziert.
Tja, ich leb inner Wüste.

Gruß...petipet :a


----------



## JuergenS (7. März 2003)

> Ich lebe auf dem platten Land


Da leb ich auch und mir gehts in etwa genau so wie dir.Anfangs sind wir noch mit 5-6 Leuten zum Brandungsangeln gefahren und dann wurden es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger.Jetzt bin ich der einzige der noch an die Küste fährt.Aber dank des AB stehe ich nun nicht mehr so oft allein am Strand.Hier lernt man mit der Zeit ne ganze Menge Gleichgesinnter kennen und eine Verabredung zum Angeln ist schneller gemacht als man denkt.


----------



## MichaelB (8. März 2003)

Moin,

na ich bin auch nicht grad &quot;umzingelt&quot; von Brandungs-Freaks, entweder gehe ich mit meinem Bruder los oder eben allein. 
Oder, und das kommt noch viel besser: mit den Boardies#6 

@Jürgen: ich bin vor 25 Jahren aus der Gegend wo Du jetzt wohnst wechgezogen (worden), ein Glück  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschman (8. März 2003)

werde am montag klaeren ob jemand aus dem hause
grossmann beim martins-cup mitfischt, dann sollte
es mit den ostseewattis besorgen kein problem sein.

wenn nicht dann nicht
extra selber plümpern oder ueber kiel nach fehmarn
waren werde ich nicht.

also bis montag

gruss 
doschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. März 2003)

@ Dorschman oki dann warte ich mit der bestellung bis dienstag


----------



## dorschman (10. März 2003)

@andreas-michael

hab gerade mit grossmann telefoniert. von denen
nimmt keiner an der veranstaltung teil, sodass
sich die Sache mit den ostseewattis leider eruebrigt 
hat.

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (10. März 2003)

oki doki @ Dorschman dann geht jetzt die bestellung raus 

Danke nochmal für deine mühe einen versuch ist es ja wert gewesen.


----------



## JuergenS (10. März 2003)

Naja,ist doch auch egal ob wir nun mit Ossi´s oder Nordie´s angeln.
Aber mal was anderes, weiß jemand was mit unserem Oldie(FFT)los ist? ;+  Von ihm haben wir ja schon lange nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Angelheini (10. März 2003)

> _Original von JuergenS _
> Aber mal was anderes, weiß jemand was mit unserem Oldie(FFT)los ist? ;+  Von ihm haben wir ja schon lange nichts mehr gehört.


Keine Sorge Jürgen,
er lebt noch  :q 
Hat derzeit bloß ne Menge um die Ohren, ist in Gedanken aber immer bei Euch   

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## JuergenS (10. März 2003)

Hallo Carsten
Danke für die Info :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. März 2003)

Jep die vom FFT werden wieder mit einigen Leutchens aufschlagen,  Marco hatte mir das zu mindest in einer mail geschrieben und das er viel zu tun hat :q 

Also keine Panik werden genug vom AB vorhanden sein :q  :q  :q


----------



## Kev (11. März 2003)

moin jungs,

interessant wären ja auch mal ´n paar berichte von bordlern, die eventuell letztes oder vorletztes jahr schon beim martins-cup dabei waren! wenn denn schon jemand dabei war... ;+ 

also, wie habt ihr gefangen? wo habt ihr gesessen? wieviele biere habt ihr getrunken, bis die fänge endlich ausgezählt waren...? #g 

kev


----------



## JuergenS (11. März 2003)

Hallo Kev,
einen kleinen Überblick kannst du dir hier machen.Steht allerdings auch nicht so ganz viel drin.


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2003)

Moin,

na da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt wie der offizielle Teil so ist, vor allem wie lange man nach einem Tag an frischer Luft dann im verqualmten Dänschendorfer Hof sitzt bis das Endergebnis endlich bekannt gegeben werden kann. 
Nicht, daß man noch #u  :q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: eigentlich könnte FFT ja auch mal wieder ein Geräusch machen  huhu EFFEFFTEEHE #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. März 2003)

Na, ich denke mal das merkt man garnet wie lange es dauert denn nach jedem Bier ist man meer betäubt :q  :q  :q 

Kommt auch drauf an wieviele Fische gefangen werden bei vielen dauerts länger usw. :q  :q 

@ Kev du weisst doch wie das da abläuft du hast doch da schon mitgemacht :g  :g


----------



## MichaelB (12. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: also AB-Team 1 sind Jürgen, Dorschman und ich; wer bildet jetzt das zweite Team?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. März 2003)

Kev = Kevin , sein Bruder, und ich :z  :z  :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. März 2003)

Ach vergessen das AB-Team 2 wird sich ganz besonders anstrengen um die erste mannschaft wech zu pusten fffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS (12. März 2003)

Andreas ausgezählt wird hinterher. :q 
Das hat schon seinen Grund warum du in der 2 Mannschaft bist. :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorschman (12. März 2003)

@Maenner des AB Teams I
wo treffen wir uns eigentlich ??
an einem geheimen Ort ? an der Aral vor der Bruecke ?

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## dorschman (12. März 2003)

@Maenner des AB Teams II
stimmt eigentlich habt ihr die besseren Karten
ich kann mich da Dunkel erinnern, dass da 
mal ein BOB DDR II Weltmeister geworden ist

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## JuergenS (12. März 2003)

Die Aral-Tanke vor der Brücke ist schon ein geeigneter Treffpunkt.Mit den geheimen Treffpunkten ist das immer so´ne Sache.Der letzte Treffpunkt war so geheim das niemand wußte wo er war. :m


----------



## JuergenS (12. März 2003)

Klasse Dorschman,das nenn ich Teamgeist. #d Munter das 2 Team mal so richtig auf.Nachher strotzen die nur so vor Selbstvertrauen und angeln uns wirklich noch in Grund und Boden. :q


----------



## Reppi (12. März 2003)

Kein Trainingslager, Männer ??
Nicht das einer von Euch Bob Jamaica II. wird. :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS (12. März 2003)

#6  :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorschman (12. März 2003)

@reppi
natuerlich Trainingslager. Fahre uebernaechstes
wochenende 3 Tage nach Langeland 
Extreme Scheibenangeln (am Leuchturm)

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## MichaelB (16. März 2003)

Moin,

von den Toten halbwegs auferstanden...

@Andreas: genau, pfffffff....   machte das Team II seiner Nummer zwei alle Ehre :q 

Treffpunkt 12-12.30Uhr Aral-Tanke klingt perfekt!

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: das mit dem DDR Bob hab ich nich geschnallt, meines Wissens hatte nie jemand aus oder in der DDR auch nur ein besseres Kärtchen als irgendwo anders auf der Welt #d


----------



## dorschman (18. März 2003)

@MichaelB @JuergenS
Treffpunkt 12-12:30 Aral Tanke geht klar
Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. März 2003)

Ich versuche dann auch da zu sein.


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: wie jetzt &quot;versuchst&quot;?? :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. März 2003)

Na da ich bestimmt so aufgeregt bin werde ich wohl schon um 10.00 Uhr in Dänschendorf sitzen und bestimmt noch das eine oder andere vorfach tüteln :q  :q  :q  

Da bin ich jetzt auch schon bei glaube habe bis jetzt in den letzten tagen so um die 100 getütelt erst für gut befunden dann mit freunden drüber gesprochen dann zerschnitten und neue gebaut :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2003)

Nen Vorfach !!!!!!
Ich wußte doch irgend etwas hatte ich vor Aufregung beim D.Cup vergessen :q    :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2003)

Moin,

so viel Theorie...??? Ich binde mir die Vorfächer und fange dann damit - oder auch nicht  Herrn Dorsch ist das glaub ich auch ziemlich Latte wieviele wie schöne Perlen da dran sind, der will´n fetten Watti. Und sind´s der Perlen zu bunte/viele dann riecht er den Braten und lässt es lieber. Aber zugegebeben, ich nehm die Dinger auch, sind gut für´s Gewissen  aber natürlich alles tiiierisch speziell und sooo geheim, daß ich sie nicht mal zum Angeln auspacke :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2003)

Und dann die &quot;Gewissensfrage&quot; zwei Haken(wenn erlaubt),oder einen Schnuckeligen der weiter flieecht. ;+


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2003)

Moin,

mal abwarten was erlaubt ist, ich bevorzuge generell Einzelhakenmontagen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (18. März 2003)

N´abend.
Laut Aussage von Andreas sind &quot;2-Haken&quot; Montagen erlaubt.Ich hab beides inner Tasche.
Zum Treffpunkt:Ich versuche auch pünktlich da zu sein.Hoffe nur das nicht so viel auf der Autobahn los ist das WE.

@Reppi
Du versuchst auch dich mit allen möglichen Ausreden aus deiner Nullnummer raus zu reden.Erst ablenken und uns was von den Brandenburgern erzählen die wir uns zum Vorbild nehmen sollen und jetzt dieses:


> Nen Vorfach !!!!!! Ich wußte doch irgend etwas hatte ich vor Aufregung beim D.Cup vergessen


  #d  #d  #d  :q  :q  :q 

So ich glaub ich hab fertig


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. März 2003)

Also nochmal 2 Haken sind erlaubt das am rande ich bevorzuge auch lieber Einzelhaken aber beim Anfang habe ich immer eine mit einem und eine mit zweien wegen dem suchen der Fische wenn die Entfernung feststeht dann wird gewechselt so mache ich das zumindest aber wie gesagt jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied 


PS: @ MichaelB ich baue auch und fange in der regel Fische aber manchmal muss man auch die Fische locken und das nicht nur mit perlen oder sonstigen geschnackel was da dran hängt, sondern wenn wenig Wind ist, ist auch keine Strömung somit sollte der nachläufer lang sein damit er sich auch bewegt bei der geringsten Welle oder wie auch immer baut euch einfach was es wird schon klappen 

Ach eins muss ich nochmal loswerden, ich war heute mal zum testen mit der Brandungsrute und habe meine würfe getestet ob alles noch funzt, naja bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MichaelB (19. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: das mit der Länge der Mundschnüre ist allerdings so eine Sache, da muß man rumprobieren... manchmal fängt eine überlange, zweimal geclipte Mundschnur wenn gar nix mehr geht. Werfen als Trockenübung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, da wir in einem sehr kleinen Dorf wohnen bat mich meine Frau aber, das bloß nicht bei uns auf dem Sportplatz zu tun...  
Ich freu mich schon so :z :z :z :z :z auf den Martins-Cup!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. März 2003)

Zum üben fahre ich immer ins Gewerbegebiet nach Allermöhe ganz hinten durch da hat man Platz und übersicht, nicht das dann einer mit ner Kugel Blei im kopf rumläuft :q  naja laufen wird der wohl dann net mehr :q  :q  :q eher gedrillt

Wer so wenig wie ich angel #t  #a  sollte wirklich immer mal zum werfen üben fahren :q  :q  :q manchmal ist der meter zum :s  :s  :s :a :a  entscheidend.

So genug  ich jedenfalls bin schon wieder ganz aufgeregt :q  :q  denke das ich heute abend wiedermal vorfächer binden werde :q  :q und gegebenfalls mal ein bisschen  :b  :b  damit ich auch wirklich alles getan habe, um Mannschafts dienlich zu sein.


----------



## Kev (19. März 2003)

> _Original von Andreas Michael _
> damit ich auch wirklich alles getan habe, um Mannschafts dienlich zu sein.



 na das nenn ich einen team-player...

bin auch schon wie wild am knoten. was soll man auch sonst machen? das wasser ist noch arschkalt, da geht noch nicht viel #d also vertreibt man sich die zeit mit &quot;getüddel&quot; bis es dann am 5. endlich los geht  :z


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2003)

Wie kommt ihr bloß darauf ,dass ich von meiner Nullnummer ablenken will.. :q  :q 
habe genau wie ihr tagelang Vorfächer gebunden und Frauchen im Wohnzimmer ausgedrillt :z  :z und dannwar es so wie es oft ist :Vorfreude ist die beste Freude. :c  :c 
Also wenn einer von Euch im April (07.04-23.04) mal los will und nen Looser mitnimmt,dann sagt Bescheid!!
Normalerweise nehme ich Geld für Trainerstunden :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (19. März 2003)

Moin,

@Reppi: also erst trainiert werden und dafür auch noch Kohle kassieren... #d das finde ich  :g wenn´s klappt :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (19. März 2003)

Mit Vorfächer tüddeln bin ich auch schon fertig.Nächste Woche noch ein paar Bleie gießen um die Verlustrate vom Plattfischangeln in HH auszugleichen und am Wochenende werd ich mich auch noch mal für ein paar Trockenübungen auf die Wiese stellen.Da ich auf dem platten Land wohne brauch ich nur übern Gartenzaun steigen und hab dann mein Trainingsgelände schon vor mir. Einziger Nachteil ist das mein Nachbar dann immer schmunzelnd und kopfschüttelnd dabei zu sieht und ich mir so ein paar blöde Sprüche anhören muß. :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. März 2003)

Also @ JuergenS gegen sprüche habe ich nichts aber gegen das ausbudeln der Bleie manchmal sind die bis zu halben meter tief im Erdboden verschwunden das sieht blöde aus wenn das jemand sieht nicht nur das einer da steht mit der Angel in der einen Hand sondern mit der anderen auch noch mit dem Spaten nach Blei buddelt :q  :q  :q 

PS: Was brauchste für Bleie Juergen habe doch genug davon die in HH verwendet wurden 185gr oder lieber 6kant mit 160-165gr.oder ohne draht Verlängerung oder oder sag und ich bringe mit.


----------



## JuergenS (19. März 2003)

@Andreas
Danke für dein Angebot,wenn du noch welche von den 185 g übrig hast dann nehm ich da glatt noch ein paar von. Für die hab ich nämlich noch keine Form.Sag mal an wieviel du über hast,preislich werden wir uns schon einigen denke ich. Für die 6-Kant hab ich ne Form,die kann ich mir selber giessen.So bekomm ich die Wartezeit bis zum 5 April sinnvoll rum.Ich kann ja nicht immer nur Vorfächer binden.  :q


----------



## Angelheini (20. März 2003)

Also Jungs bei dieser Vorbereitung kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen.
Ich drücke Euch ganz fest die Daumen und hoffe, dass bis dahin noch einige Fische mehr den Weg nach Fehmarn finden werden, als beim Händlercup.
Bei mir beginnt ja auch langsam die heiße Phase, meine Vorfächer sind auch schon ganz juckig :g 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## JuergenS (20. März 2003)

Hallo Carsten,
wir wollen uns ja auch nicht vor den anderen hier im Board blamieren,das ist die richtige Vorbereitung ein Muß. :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. März 2003)

@ Juergen na dann werde ich mal einige mitbringen die werden dann schon reichen für alle wenn nötig, aber sowie es zur Zeit aus sieht kann man mit 100gr angeln :q  :q oder noch weniger :q 

@ Angelheini meinste das wirklich das die Vorfächer juckeln und nicht Du :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

@ Reppi

Also Du hast deine Frau gedrillt #d  #d  #d  dann konntes ja nüscht fangen, also ich probiere meine Vorfächer anne Katze aus wenn sie interessiert ist und hinterher läuft sind sie ok :q  :q  :q  versteht sich natürlich ohne Haken :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (20. März 2003)

Rheumafell-Angler ???  Auch nicht schlecht;würde ich mir patentieren lassen :q  :m 
Laßt mal gut sein....ich habe da ein gutes Gefühl bei den Dreamteams :q  :q  :q 
Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt auf dem Wech nach Fehmarn sein und bist Sonntag mit 2 Kollegas meine Schmach auswetzen; aber der General hat für dieses Weekend Veto eingelegt :c  :c  :c (die Harmonie-am- Wochenende-Punkte werde ich nächstes weekend einlösen :q  :q ) 
Aber so tot wie es im Moment noch ist bin ich gar nicht soo traurig. Bin mal gespannt was meine beiden Kumpel so melden....


----------



## MichaelB (20. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: also Deine 185er Noppenbleie würde ich auch gern mal ausprobieren  wennste da zwei Stück übrig hast? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. März 2003)

@ MichaelB 

SELBSTREDEND Bleie für alle wie bei den Gummibärchen


@ Reppi

So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe ist noch nicht allzuviel los in der Brandung, aber bis zum 5.04. wird sich das Wasser noch um einige grad erwärmen und dann wirds auch besser mit Dorsch und Konsorten


----------



## MichaelB (21. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. März 2003)

Mal hochgeholt :q  :q  damit wir es nicht vergessen das es nur noch 11 Tage sind :q  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (24. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: glaubste echt, auch nur einer könnte DEN event vergessen? :q

Ich denke mal, nicht nur wir beide sind schon völlig :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (24. März 2003)

Ich reihe mich auch mit ein in die Schlange der &quot;Freumich tierischdasesbaldsoweitistAngler&quot; :q  :q  :q 
Es ist doch schön festzustellen das nicht nur ich allein so verrrückt bin.


----------



## MichaelB (25. März 2003)

Moin,

endlich hab ich es geschafft, mal mein Dreibein zu reparieren, war aber ´ne tierische Fummelei... dafür ist das obere Gelenkteil jetzt kein blödes Plastik mehr sondern aus Alu. Bei den Stunden, die ich da an der Fräse verbracht habe hätte ich mir zwar auch einfach ein neues Dreibein für 75 Euronen oder so kaufen können, aber dann wäre ich dort wo ich vorher schon war, nämlich bei Plastik.
Übernächstes Wochenende kommt die Bewährungsprobe, von mir aus könnte es morgen schon los gehn #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. März 2003)

@ Michael B haste mir denn ein teil mitgemacht habe doch das gleiche prob ich danke denn schon mal :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (26. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: erstmal wird mein Ersatzteil auf Herz und Nieren getestet, ehe ich mich weitere vier Stunden hinstelle um zu basteln, während meine Töchter verbgeblich auf ihren Papi warten   :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. März 2003)

@ MichaelB 

Das war doch ein Scherz menno, ich will doch nicht schuld sein das Deine Töchter ihren Papi wegen mir nicht kennen :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (26. März 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas; nee schon gut, sooo selten sehn meine Mädels mich ja auch nicht und je besser das Wetter wird, desto weniger Zeit möchte ich zusätzlich zur normalen Arbeitszeit in der Firma verbringen :m im Winter sieht das schon anders aus, aber der ist ja nun endlich vorbei.
Bin mal gespannt ob meine Konstruktion auch so gut hält wie die Trockenübung das verspricht, der ultimative Test kommt dann übernächstes Wochenende.
Ich trage mich allerdings auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein gescheites Brandungsdreibein komplett selber zu bauen weil alles was ich bisher käuflich gesehen habe letztendlich doch nicht sooo toll war. Und dann könntest Du...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. März 2003)

selbstredendt


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. März 2003)

So Sachen habe ich soweit zusammen gepackt, gestern hat mich beim überprüfen meiner Angelruten fast der schlag getroffen.

Ich schau so auf meine Ringe und sehe doch das die Einlage fehlt im Spitzenring naja iss ja nicht schlimm Spitzenring rausgesucht Heisskleber und schnell gewechselt, so fertig dachte ich, ich schau auch die andere Rute an OJEEEEEEEEEEEEE auch hier der zweite Ring von unten auch hier die Einlage wech mannoooooooo na ich wieder in den Keller gesucht und gesucht und tatsächlich fündig geworden also den Ring ab und in meiner Wut den anderen drangewurschtelt soll ja nur für das We sein egal will kein schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen sondern die Rute soll Fische fangen.

Was ich äusserst komisch finde ist das an beiden Ruten die Einlagen wech waren, dabei sind die Ruten doch immer von mir gut behandelt worden :q  scheint wohl Alters schwäche zu sein.

Auf jeden fall bin ich gerüstet von mir aus kanns losgehen.


----------



## MichaelB (30. März 2003)

Moin,

ich habe vorhin auch schon mal den Koffer neu geordnet, Aalzubehör raus und Brandungsutensilien rein, jetzt wird noch eine Spule neu gefüllt, die Montagen überprüft und dann kann es los gehn!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (30. März 2003)

#d #d #d  und ich hab gedacht ich bin schlimm wenn es ums Brandungsangeln geht.Aber ihr beiden seid noch einen Deut schlimmer. :q 

@MichaelB
Meine Frau war entsetzt.Kannst du nicht bitte das alte Avatar verwenden.Das hatte so einen Touch von Hulk Hogan
:q :q :q , für Sie war dein Avatar ein Lichtstreif am Horizont.
(Ich schmeiß mich weg :q )
Was sie zu deinem neuen gesagt hat schreib ich besser nicht.


----------



## MichaelB (30. März 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: jetzt schmeiß ICH mich aber weg...:q :q :q  aber auf den vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person mit zugegeben wirklich gutem Geschmack werde ich es auf der Stelle ändern :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: dafür schuldest Du mir aber jetzt den Originaltext#h

P.P.S.: Hulk Hogan... soso... der ist aber minnigens doppelt so schwer wie ich


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. März 2003)

:q :q :q  mehr gibet dazu net zu sagen


----------



## Kev (31. März 2003)

noch 5 Tage... nur noch 5 Tage...!!!

:m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. März 2003)

Manno die Zeit vergeht ja überhaupt nicht, meine Brandungsangeln warten schon auf die ersten Fische:q  

@ Mannschaften 1 + 2 werde euch mal bisschen aufmuntern, habe grade info bekommen das Fehmarn von vielen großen Plattfischen heimgesucht worden ist, bei den HH meisterschaften wurde im schnitt pro Angler 2 Platte in einer größe von 40 cm gefangen die größte mit 52 cm

 In Altenteil  wurde der erste mit 22 fischen 

einfach geil sowas zu hören wir werden auf jeden fall fische fangen denn es wird ja noch etwas wärmer


----------



## JuergenS (31. März 2003)

:z :z :z 
Warum dauert das nur so lange bis Samstag?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (31. März 2003)

**g**

So freue mich auch schon tierisch. FFT ist mit 3 Mannschaften vertreten und da ich bei Landesvergleichsangeln am Wochenende den 3 Pl. erreichen konnte bin ich auch wieder guter Dinge :z


----------



## MichaelB (31. März 2003)

Moin,

hey Marco, Du  lebst ja auch noch#h 

@AB-Team1&2: zwölf / halb eins an der Aral-Tanke bleibt so?

@All: hab ich es halluziniert oder ist das Mindestmaß für Dorsch auf 40cm gestiegen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kev (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Michael _
> *@ Mannschaften 1 + 2 werde euch mal bisschen aufmuntern, habe grade info bekommen das Fehmarn von vielen großen Plattfischen heimgesucht worden ist, bei den HH meisterschaften wurde im schnitt pro Angler 2 Platte in einer größe von 40 cm gefangen die größte mit 52 cm
> 
> In Altenteil  wurde der erste mit 22 fischen
> *



das hab ich auch so gehört. sektorsieger in westermakelsdorf hatte wohl 19 fische...


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2003)

Moin,

erste vorsichtige Wetterprognose laut wetter.de ist: heiter, nördliche Winde um vier und recht frisch abends, so eben um den Gefrierpunkt.

Weiß denn jetzt jemand was über evl. geändertes Mindestmaß bei den Dorschen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. April 2003)

@ MichaelB 

Also ich habe davon nüscht gehört;+ ;+ ;+  habe ich was verpasst und selbst wenn dann wird dies auf der Veranstaltung bekannt gegeben da bin ich mir ganz sicher:q

@ Marco

Glückwunsch:m


----------



## JuergenS (1. April 2003)

@FFT


> da ich bei Landesvergleichsangeln am Wochenende den 3 Pl. erreichen konnte bin ich auch wieder guter Dinge



Hehe, Willst uns wohl einschüchtern?:q :q :q 
Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zum 3.Platz
@MichaelB
Hab gestern versucht im Internet was zu finden bezüglich des neuen Mindestmaßes - Fehlanzeige

Treffpunkt und Zeit geht in Ordnung.Werde mein möglichstes Versuchen um pünktlich zu sein,ansonsten hab ich ja noch deine Handynummer.:m


----------



## Kev (1. April 2003)

also ich denke ich kenn des rätsels lösung:

das mindestmaß für dorsch wurde (europaweit?) auf 38 cm erhöht, mit einer einzigen ausnahme: schleswig-holstein! hier gelten weiterhin 35 cm. die 38 cm können freiwillig übernommen werden.

hört sich verrückt an, hab ich aber tatsächlich irgendwo so gelesen!!!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (1. April 2003)

*stimmt*

@Kev, stimmt!

@Jürgen, würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen :q 

Platte werden im Moment ausserordentlich gut gefangen! :m


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2003)

Moin,

@Kev: hab ich also doch nicht geträumt#h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manner (1. April 2003)

*Martins Cup Wattwürmer*

Moin,alle Brandungsspeziallisten.
Am Donnerstag bekomme ich eine grössere Lieferung von Wattis aus Danmark.Wer noch welche braucht zum M CUP der kann Sie bei mir,aber bitte rechzeitig,bestellen.Ich bringe Sie dann zur Veranstaltung mit.Es sind Ostseewürmer super gut,kosten auch 0,18 € wie gesagt so lang der Vorrat reicht.
Bis Samstag
Gruss Manner


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2003)

Na das ist ja klasse Ostsee Wattis und auch so schön früh angepriesen :q  ma sehen wie ich denn Mister Kock anspreche werde ihn morgen nochmal anrufen ob das nun klappt bei dem und evtl. werde ich dann bei ihm weniger bestellen ma sehen was passiert ansonsten werde ich dir eine PM senden wenn ich welche haben möchte


----------



## Manner (2. April 2003)

Hallo Andreas
Das ist nur ein Servis von mir, für Boardmitglieder.Man kann die Wattis auch bei mir im Laden bekommen,und wer meint die Würmer bei Kock zukaufen ,der soll es tun.Ostseewürmer sind schwer zubekommen,da sie bei uns geschützt sind.Die Dänen liefern aber nur bei guten Wetterbedingungen,weil die Würmer schwerer,als von der Nordsee (Hollandschlaffis)zubeschaffen sind.
So dazu,aber das weisst Du ja sicherlich.
Gruss Manner
Hier noch meine Handynr.0177-7248398  für alle die noch bis Freitag bei mir für Samstag bestellen wollen.


----------



## Palerado (2. April 2003)

Mal eine blöde Frage zwischendurch, ohne dass es was mit dem Thread zu tun hat,
aber wie teuer sind Wattwürmer im Moment eigentlich auf Fehmarn?

Ich wollte aber nicht nen Extrathread aufmachen, also nicht :e  sein :z


----------



## Kev (2. April 2003)

@ andreas michael: wie finden wir uns eigentlich am dänschendorfer hof ??? muß doch irgendwie mein mannschaftsmitglied erkennen. kannst du dir vielleicht was auffälliges anziehehen, ´ne rosa mütze mit blauen bommeln dran zum beispiel:q :q :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2003)

Moin,

@Kev: also Team AB1 trifft sich gegen zwölf / halb eins an der Aral-Tanke vor Fehmarn:m 
Also wennste auch willst#h 

@Andreas: weil Du unser Watti-Hehler bist: wenn Du einen Tausch organisieren kannst würde ich auch 50 Ostsee-Wattis nehmen wollen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2003)

@ Manner

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das Du einen Laden hast, wo ich direkt bestellen kann dann hätte ich mir das ganze sparen können mit Kock nicht das die schlechter oder besser sind aber mit Ostsee wattis ist es einfach besser das am rande, vorallem zerfetzen die nicht gleich beim ersten harten wurf.

Ich melde mich auf jeden fall bei Dir

ups schon erledigt 

@ All ich habe kurzerhand alle Wattis bei Manner bestellt, da ich Kock einfach nicht ans telefon bekomme , ich habe auch keine Seeringel bekommen scheinen im Moment schwer zu bekommen zu sein, 

So das wir jetzt nur mit Ostsee Wattis angeln werden, 

JuergenS  150
MichaelB   150
 Ich           150

für die leutchen habe ich jetzt bei Manner bestellt, hoffe es ist in eurem sinne


----------



## JuergenS (2. April 2003)

Jau Andreas,du machst das schon.Hauptsache wir haben am Samstag Köder.

Ist mir eigentlich egal von welchem Lieferanten.


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2003)

Jooo so sehe ich das auch egal wo her hauptsache ist das man Angeln kann:q


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2003)

@ Kev

Sollten wir uns aus welchen gründen am Treffpunkt verpassen (12.00 uhr auf der Aral vor Fehmarn)







So sieht meine Weste aus die ich an habe:q :q :q  ich weiss ist bei der Ansammlung von Menschen nicht allzu hilfreich aber besser wie nüscht 

Sonst einfach nach dem AB-Team fragen ist nicht schwer zu finden im Dä-hof:q  gibet nur 2 von :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: das mit den Wattis hast Du #6 gemacht :m 
Cooles Bild von Deiner Weste, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal eins von meiner uralten Lederweste hier reinstellen :g  

@Kev: ich schätze mal, mich wirst Du an meiner Frisur erkennen :q 

@Jürgen & Andreas: ich bin heute nochmal bei hamburgs angesagter Angel-Apotheke, soll ich nach Ringlern fragen? Ich könnte die Freitag nach Feierabend von dort mitnehmen. Obwohl mir 150 Wattis eigentlich auch genug erscheinen, das Angeln geht schließlich nur 5 1/2 Stunden und ob man wirklich mehr als 30 Stück pro Stunde verbraucht?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2003)

@ MichaelB 

Ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden das es keine Seeringler gibt und ob 30 Wattis die Std reichen gute frage das wäre bei mir 3 mal nur wechseln hmmmmmm wird eng aber wir wissen ja das die fische nicht 5 1/2 Std immer wieder angreifen werden gibt ja immer nur Phasen wo es dann schnell gehen muss die Fiechels haben ja die angewohnheit im Wasser immer hin und her zu schwimmen:q :q  mir wäre es lieb wenn sie sich nur in meinem bereich aufhalten und nur bei mir beissen :q :q :q  na ma sehen ich lass mich jetzt nur noch überraschen


Ach weisst Du wenn Du welche bekommen kannst bring mir mal 50gr mit dat reicht dann die Ostsee Wattis sind ein wenig größer da braucht man dann nur 2 :q :q


----------



## JuergenS (2. April 2003)

@MichaelB

Nö mußt nicht extra noch mal wegen Seeringler fragen.Aber danke für die Nachfrage :m


----------



## Kev (2. April 2003)

@ andreas michael: suuuuper kutte! :m :m :m 

leider wird das mit dem treffen an der aral knapp, da ich zu der zeit ´n date mit ´ner portion pommes und ´nem schnitzel habe!:q 
aber ich denke mal wir haben ja auch am dänschendorfer hof noch lange zeit "uns zu finden" :q 

nur noch drei mal #u


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: yo, schau mer mal, heute ging es daneben weil noch in der Firma bin.

@Jürgen:m 

@Kev: na denn mal guten Appetit!

@Rest: Schnitzel mit Pommes klingt gut - auch? Oder doch lieber zum Amerikaner in Burg ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (2. April 2003)

Schnitzel mit Pommes klingt gut - auch? Oder doch lieber zum Amerikaner in Burg<IMG alt="" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0> ? 

Seid wann kriegste da denn Schnitzel???? :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2003)

Moin,

so, endlich zu Hause...

@Jürgen: dort gibt es aber sowas ähnliches, nur eben durch den Wolf gedreht und im Brötchen - aber fettig, also alles gut  
Von mir aus aber auch gern Schuhsohle mit Ölstäbchen:q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (4. April 2003)

Moin,

auch gestern wieder spät aus der Firma rausgekommen... heute muß ich aber früher Feierabend machen, kurz bei meiner Angelgeräte-Apotheke reinschauen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten mitnehmen um die letzten Montagen zu basteln. 
Danach noch etwas am renovierten Dreibein herumfummeln und dann endlich... :z:z:z

@Andreas: das mit den Kneifern hat sich damit erledigt. Fährst Du direkt zum Dänschendorfer Hof oder kommst auch vorher zum Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kev (4. April 2003)

Nur noch 1 Tag, dann gehts los...!
:z :z :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## JuergenS (4. April 2003)

so, noch einmal schlafen und dann ist es soweit. :z :z :z 
Brandung werden wir laut den Wettervorhersagediensten ja auch haben,Wind aus Nord mit ca 5 Bft und auf keinen Fall die Thermoklamotten vergessen, wird bestimmt noch´n bißchen kalt gegen Abend.


----------



## Reppi (4. April 2003)

Wenn ich so raus schaue habt ihr das ,was wir vor Wochen zu wenig hatten, ein wenig zu viel...hier regnet es quer.........
Bin mit einem "Weinenden Auge" gespannt was da so abgeht;freue mich schon auf die (Live?)-Reportage   
Also viel Glück,gute Brandung,schöne Fische und much Spoos :m :m !!!!


----------



## JuergenS (4. April 2003)

Ich hatte ja darauf gehofft das uns Angelheini zwischendurch mal nen kleinen Lagebericht gibt, wie es zur Zeit so auf der Insel läuft.Aber er hat wohl das Internetkaffee nicht wiedergefunden.#c 
Oder hat sich hier irgendjemand die Exclusivrechte am Lagebericht gesichert?
Marco? Weißt du irgendwas davon?:q :q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. April 2003)

So grad wieder rein von Laboe Dorschfestival manno ein Wind heute nachmittag 5-6 bft und morgen soll er nochmal bissel zulegen Klasse Brandung:z :z :z 

Fische naja ging so wir waren zu dritt da und jeder von uns hatte 4 Dorsche so um und bei 45-50 ansonsten wiedermal viel spass gehabt, besonders mit denen die meinten sie müssen anfüttern bevor Sie angeln:q :q :q 

So jetzt schnell Taschen zusammen stellen und dann ab ins Betti will morgen fit sein um die Fichels aus der Brandung zu schleifen :q :q :q 

@ MichaelB werde versuchen oberpünktlich bei um 12.00 uhr Tanke zu sein:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. April 2003)

Moin Freunde!
Also von der Brandung werdet ihr morgen bestimmt verwöhnt werden. Ich wünscvhe euch viel Spaß und viel Glück!


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. April 2003)

Danke @ MS :m


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. April 2003)

**g**

Moin Micha,

im Ticker auf unserem Portal schickt Karsten immer per SMS die News. Vorgestern 2 Mann = 19 massige Platte bis 45 cm. Gestern 2 Mann 30 Dorsche und 4 Platte, Heute hat er sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet. Also SUPPPPPPEEERRRRR:m


----------



## MichaelB (4. April 2003)

Moin,

na das klingt vielversprechend, ich freu mich jetzt schon wenn ich endlich hinter mein Zelt gekuschelt der Brandung zuhören und die Rutenspitzen beobachten kann!
Bis nachher!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (5. April 2003)

Cool. Hauptsache das hält noch bis zum nächsten Wochenende.
Dann will ich mal schauen ob sich das Ergebnis auch erreichen läßt.

Sind diese Informationen für jeden zugänglich?
An welchem Strand wurde gefischt?


----------



## JuergenS (5. April 2003)

Moin ihr Schnarchnasen.
Aufgrund des weiteren Anfahrtsweges mach ich mich jetzt auf die Socken. Wir sehen uns "nachher" an der Araltanke.#h 


:z :z :z :z :z :z :z 
Ja jetzt gehts los:q 

@Palerado

Guckst du hier


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. April 2003)

@ MichaelB

Da Du ja in der anderen Mannschaft angelst bleib ruhig in dein Zelt eingekuschelt ich jedenfalls werde nüscht der gleichen mit nehmen damit ich garnicht erst in versuchung komm nichts zu tun :q :q  Bis gleich

pack grad alles ins Auto und in ca 1/2 Std breche ich auf damit ich mit 60 über die Autobahn fliegen kann:q :q :q


----------

